# Simon Pure Beer Bottle



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Feb 23, 2005)

This is one of two different style Beer bottles I believe to be from the former Buffalo NY Brewry SIMON PURE. They were dug by me and my brother near Zoar Valley NY.

 Does anyone know of any references for these bottes ... even company history would be great ..

 I CANT WAIT UNTIL SPRING .... I am going NUTTY not digging ... turning into a photographer and cleaner and studier of bottles, I just want to DIG DIG DIG ...

 Any info appreciated ... RJ

 I love Infranview ...


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey I dug one of those. I gave it as a present to my friend Mr. Prise, who used to Own Simon Pure.


----------



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Feb 28, 2005)

My other SP Bottle ... the seam stops on the neck ... 

 ... does anyone know where I can get info on these local bottles? ... thanks RJ


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 24, 2010)

There is great book American Breweries I will look for my copy and post some info for you


----------

